# Retrovisores regulables en altura en marcha atras?? Es Posible?



## fraidias (May 28, 2010)

hola compañeros tengo una duda que hace tiempo me corre por la cabeza y pregunto aqui haber si es posible contruir algun circuito para controlar los retrovisores electricos de los vehiculos.. hay modelos que esta funcion que necesito yo la incorporan de serie pero yo queria hacer lo mismo en un vehiculo normal.. la cuestion seria que al insertar la marcha atras... el retrovisor del copiloto bajara un poco para salvaguardar las ruedas de los temidos bordillos.. seria activar algun rele que temporizara un par de segundos   o tres ( lo idonio seria que el tiempo pudiera ser ajustable mediante algun preset) activando dicho rele dando alimentacion al retrovisor señal de bajada i pasado dicho tiempo seleccionado se quedara parado en esa situacion... y cuando sacaramos la marcha atras volveriamos activar una señal de subida para devolver el retrovisor mas o menos a su posicion principal... es muy dificil eso? hace mucho tiempo que ando detras de este tema y me queda un poco grande... haber si algun forero me puede dar una ayuda.. gracias de antemano..


----------



## Electronec (May 28, 2010)

Sube al foro los esquemas electricos del vehículo y .....todo es posible.

Saludos.


----------



## fraidias (May 28, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> Sube al foro los esquemas electricos del vehículo y .....todo es posible.
> 
> Saludos.



no creo que te sirvan de mucho mis esquemas electricos ya que son retrovisores universales electricos .. tienen un comun y dos positivos.. uno de subir y otro bajar..


----------



## Electronec (May 28, 2010)

Si....
pero tu común y tus dos positivos del retrovisor, tendran que interactuar con las señales de la marcha atras,......
Esas señales como son...etc.....

Saludos.


----------



## fraidias (May 28, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> Si....
> pero tu común y tus dos positivos del retrovisor, tendran que interactuar con las señales de la marcha atras,......
> Esas señales como son...etc.....
> 
> Saludos.



vale perdon no te entendi bien.. la señal de marcha atras es positiva.. negativo comun y hace las maniobras en positivo


----------



## Dano (May 29, 2010)

Mmmm... se me viene algo así a la cabeza: con las luces de marcha atrás activas un 555 por 3 seg que se autodispare cuando tenga energía, este exita un transistor => rele que le entrega corriente al retrovisor y baja.

Para que vuelva a la posición original es el mismo circuito pero con el otro cable del retrovisor, y es dispararía con un boton a mano luego de hacer la maniobra.
No serviría que se activase con el neutra porque varias veces pasamos por ahí entonces el espejo iría subiendose mientras hacemos cambios jajaj.

Saludos


----------



## fraidias (May 30, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Mmmm... se me viene algo así a la cabeza: con las luces de marcha atrás activas un 555 por 3 seg que se autodispare cuando tenga energía, este exita un transistor => rele que le entrega corriente al retrovisor y baja.
> 
> Para que vuelva a la posición original es el mismo circuito pero con el otro cable del retrovisor, y es dispararía con un boton a mano luego de hacer la maniobra.
> No serviría que se activase con el neutra porque varias veces pasamos por ahí entonces el espejo iría subiendose mientras hacemos cambios jajaj.
> ...



es buena idea la verdad.. el tema de la subida al sitio original .. no se podria hacer digamos cuando dejamos de tener tension de señal de marcha atras.. ( digamos que estamos haciendo maniobras adelante-atras.. que pasado un tiempo X fuera entonces cuando diera señal de subida?


----------



## Electronec (May 30, 2010)

Supongamos que incorporas esta función en tu vahículo, cuando pongas la marcha atras para aparcar funciona ........se bajan los retovisores mirando a los bordillos de la calzada ...bien............paro cuando pongas marcha atras para circular en sentido contrario......... que hacemos??????
¿Como lo hacen los vehículos que lo traen de série?

Saludos.

Edito: Lo que yo pienso es que esos modelos modernos, aprovechan los sensores de proximidad para facilitar el aparcamiento y mientras dichos sensores detecten un obstáculo, la centralita del vehículo interpreta que se esta realizando la acción de aparcar. 
Por consiguiente dicha centralita pone en acción el mecanismo de bajada de retrovisores mientras esta detecte señales de obstáculos.
Cuando se incrementa la velocidad del motor, la centralita detecta que se a terminado la acción de desaparcar y por lo tanto manda la orden de subida de eretrovisores.

Creo que es así.

Saludos.


----------



## fraidias (May 30, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> Supongamos que incorporas esta función en tu vahículo, cuando pongas la marcha atras para aparcar funciona ........se bajan los retovisores mirando a los bordillos de la calzada ...bien............paro cuando pongas marcha atras para circular en sentido contrario......... que hacemos??????
> ¿Como lo hacen los vehículos que lo traen de série?
> 
> Saludos.
> ...



pues pensado asi.. por el suponer que con unos sensores de aparcar se solucionara el tema... los pondria no hay  problema con eso.. el problema es que con un sensor de aparcar universal por asi decir.. simplemente dan una orden de señal a la centralita de aparcamiento y  a la pantalla no disponen de ninguna señal auxiliar para comandar ningun invento jajajaja pero bueno lo has que estais diciendo.. tiene toda su logica...


----------



## Electronec (May 30, 2010)

Busca en el foro temas sobre detectores de proximidad por ultrasonidos, lo mismo encuentras algo interesante para tu proyecto.

Saludos.


----------



## fraidias (May 30, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> Busca en el foro temas sobre detectores de proximidad por ultrasonidos, lo mismo encuentras algo interesante para tu proyecto.
> 
> Saludos.



echare un vistazo haber que encuentro sobre el tema
 Gracias


----------



## marcoit (Ene 16, 2012)

Hola;

He buscado por el foro y hay un par de hilos al respecto, pero datan de hace mucho tiempo (varios años) y no va a haber manera... con lo que, pregunto: Pretendo hacer que el retrovisor derecho de mi vehículo baje a la posición más negativa (ángulo negativo para ver los bordillos) al meter la marcha atrás. Los espejos suelen llevar cuatro cables con +12v, cada uno para una dirección...

¿se os ocurre algún planteamiento para realizar esta jugada? Mi coche es 100% eléctrico con lo que no tengo sistemas multiplexados ni canbus que puedan dar la lata.

Gracias


----------



## tuercas (Ene 16, 2012)

Digo lo siguiente sobre lo que se y doy alguna idea por si aporto algo. No puedo ayudar mas lo siento
Los normales llevan dos motores que se estiran o contraen, uno para cada dirección
Los que hacen eso aun no se como funcionan ya que aun no he reparado ninguna averia de estos, pero para que baje y después vuelva a subir al mismo sitio lo único que sé que lo puede hacer es un motor paso a paso que  puede calcular el movimiento que hace

También se me ocurre que se podría acoplar algún tipo de sensor de posición o hacer un contador de vueltas del motor y un contactor como final de carrera y esta información procesarla con un micro para que cuando tengas positivo de marcha atrás el micro mueva el motor hasta el final de carrera mientras cuenta las vueltas y cuando retires positivo el micro mueva el motor hasta contar las mismas vueltas

Seguramente el sistemas sea mas sencillo....


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 16, 2012)

se me ocurre que se podria poner un micro swich en algun lugar de los cambios de tal modo que al poner reversa lo presione y actue el espejo.
te dejo un circuito de ejemplo, a ver como le hacemos....


----------

